# Last weeks haul



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I love pics of cigars and if your viewing this I bet you do too! Here's what I picked up tword the end of last week and over the weekend. I love UPS/USPS:thumb:

First is toro mania bundle from JR! I was looking forward to getting some more Cohiba's and the R y J aniverserio that was SUPPOSTA come in this bundle. I made the mistake of just matching up the picture online with what I saw in the catalog. And not noticing that there was some substitutions. Oh well still great smokes. Looking forward to trying out the La Gloria Cubana.


















Also from JR is this bargin stick I picked up on a whim Villar y Villar. Figured if they are not total dog rockets they will be my yard gar till they run out. And if they suck I'm only out $25!


















Next was some rum lancero's I picked up from Tompson. I enjoy these now and again guess I'm not a cigar "puro" yet.


















A few singles from a local(ish) B&M. Heard good things about both of these sticks and look forward to sampling.










A few more singles from cbid. Really looking forward the the Cohiba puro dominican.










And now some not as fun stuff, a duo of meter's I've heard good things about. And some new humidification to try and bring my RH down a bit.


















:smoke:


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice haul, I do enjoy pictures of cigars.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW great haul


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

ur way down the slope now... its all over there is no hope... welcome to the darkside


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> ur way down the slope now... its all over there is no hope... welcome to the darkside


:thumb: :biglaugh:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is a great looking haul, enjoy!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet haul. Enjoy.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

love the pics, thank you


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice score. That is a heck of a deal through JR. I took advantage of the Robusto deal.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the cigar pics, great haul. I think you will like the LGC's. I like your signature btw, gotta love Geroge Constansa. Enjoy those.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## phalynx (Jul 18, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like you be busy smoking for a while. You will love those B&M sticks!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice! Be sure to post pics of your new hauls.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice pick up!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

MattB said:


> I like your signature btw, gotta love Geroge Constansa.


Thanks! I find that George is a constant source of quotes.

I declare this the summer of Georgeeace:


----------

